# Hay Guys



## India (Apr 7, 2007)

I have posted some pictures of my 5 week old Babies, sitting in the Hay Manger


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness! that is so precious!:bunnyheart


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 7, 2007)

So cute.


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 7, 2007)

Awww :bunnydance:


----------



## DustyBunny (Apr 7, 2007)

Aww how sweet!!


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hehe, Does he sit in there often, maybe he thinks thats his 'throne' Lol!


----------



## binkies (Apr 9, 2007)

*India wrote: *


>


Someone looks like he is saying "get out of there!"


----------



## monklover (Apr 9, 2007)

haha that's funny! perfect fit for him!:heart:


----------

